# DS #DSi 0058: Toy Story 3 (Europe)



## Chanser (Jun 18, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6271^^


----------



## Jason5877 (Jun 18, 2010)

needs to be decrypted to play - works on acekard 2i But cant use button A

Works Properly on supercard dsone EOS SP3

Decryption tools here - http://www.no-intro.org/tools.htm


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 18, 2010)

nfo says its psp haha

dam gonna be alot of hassle because this is encrypted


----------



## Raika (Jun 18, 2010)

You've got AP in me
You've got AP in me
When the road looks, rough ahead
And you're miles and miles
From cracking this shit
Just remember what the hackers said
Boy, you've got AP in me
You've got AP in me
...
...
...


----------



## al5911 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jason5877 said:
			
		

> needs to be decrypted to play - works on acekard 2i
> 
> Decryption tools here - http://www.no-intro.org/tools.htm




Thanks for the tools mate...I never know that . . . I'm a noob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .Tested on M3i0 (latest SAKURA) and AK2i (AKAIO v1.7) and worked so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : Waitttt...something wrong!!While in the game when pressing 'A' button,there's no respond!?It happen with both cart,M3i0 and AK2i????


----------



## basher11 (Jun 18, 2010)

whut? needs to be decrypted?


----------



## pichon64 (Jun 18, 2010)

Working nice with *Supercard DSTWO*.

*Languages:* English, Français, Italiano, Deutsch, Español, Nederlands


----------



## cmdixon (Jun 18, 2010)

al5911 said:
			
		

> Edit : Waitttt...something wrong!!While in the game when pressing 'A' button,there's no respond!?It happen with both cart,M3i0 and AK2i????



Same for me. I'm also AK2i.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd label this game as "worth playing." Started it last night; finished it today. It's really short, but not terrible. Not terribly good, either. The Buzz shooting levels are probably the most-fun element of the game.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 18, 2010)

a very similar situation occurred before which resulted into YWG getting inspired to create the Wood R4... most games these days are having AP which may cause YWG to quick release 1.10 (which for R4 firmware resulted in auto-dldi meaning homebrew leap)
here are some screens http://ds.ign.com/dor/objects/61764/toy-st...0033959681.html


----------



## Rayder (Jun 18, 2010)

Works fine on CycloDS B.3, no decryption needed.

Looks pretty decent for a kiddie movie-game.  Combo of touchscreen and dpad (or buttons, depending on which hand you write with).  Nice graphics.


----------



## Blade4474 (Jun 19, 2010)

does it work un-decrypted on wood?


----------



## Mbmax (Jun 19, 2010)

cmdixon said:
			
		

> al5911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's the AP. The EZ5i in  v101 firmware doesn't have this problem.


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Jun 19, 2010)

Toy Story 3 -First 7 Minutes- Nintendo DS


http://dailymotion.virgilio.it/video/xdqlz...tend_videogames


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jun 19, 2010)

Decryption isn't protection..


----------



## thegers (Jun 19, 2010)

Not working on EDGE v1.11 decrypted and non decrypted.  Just get two white screens.


----------



## sweany (Jun 19, 2010)

Got this to work on EDGE card on a DSL, but wont run on a AceKard2 on a DSIXL


----------



## dori2o (Jun 19, 2010)

Both versions (Encrypted and not) run on Wood R4 but 'A' button does not work


----------



## Kiekoes (Jun 20, 2010)

Jason5877 said:
			
		

> needs to be decrypted to play - works on acekard 2i But cant use button A
> 
> Works Properly on supercard dsone EOS SP3
> 
> Decryption tools here - http://www.no-intro.org/tools.htm


I'm sorry to sound like a noob, but, what's decrypted and encrypted?

It works flawlessly on the SuperCard DSTWO, haven't met the A-Button problem yet. (Clean ROM, not decrypted)


----------



## Zagorex (Jun 20, 2010)

Does Someone have Hex fix or patch for this game?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 20, 2010)

I saw this yesterday. I cried manly tears of awesome at the ending. :'(


----------



## Rayder (Jun 20, 2010)

Hmm...OK, well I played this for a bit longer today and got to the second level.....can't hit A to pick up stuff.   So yeah, AP.....

But I didn't have to decrypt it to run initially.  I tried decrypting it, but that made no difference.  Like someone above said, decryption isn't AP.

So I guess it currently *doesn't* work on the CycloDS.  I stand corrected.


----------



## KevInChester (Jun 20, 2010)

It's ok Rayder, we don't tar and feather for the first offence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully this'll be fixed soon, wouldn't mind checking it out.


----------



## Renever (Jun 20, 2010)

waiting for a wood update then i guess for the 'A' button thingy....


----------



## helldavide (Jun 20, 2010)

encrypted and decrypted doesn't work the 'A' button on WooD R4 v1.09 .


----------



## kamenrider (Jun 27, 2010)

Works on acekard21 akaio 1.6 decrypted with http://www.no-intro.org/gbadat/tools/eNDry...1.2_NDS-iND.zip


----------



## dneill2006 (Jun 28, 2010)

Working for me on acekard21 akaio 1.7 (decrypted)

Was using a Kingston MicroSD Card but changed over to a Samsung MicroSD card and it started working fine.

Looks like the issue is the MicroSD card you use


----------



## edrock200 (Jun 28, 2010)

Those that are reporting acecard working, is the A button working on level 2? Encrypted it plays through level 2 but no A button (A button isn't needed on level 1.) When I decrypt I get a loading screen then just a white screen and it freezes on ace 2.1 with AKAIO 1.7 and latest loader. Tried both Kingston and Sandisk card, same effect.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 28, 2010)

edrock200 said:
			
		

> Those that are reporting acecard working, is the A button working on level 2? Encrypted it plays through level 2 but no A button (A button isn't needed on level 1.) When I decrypt I get a loading screen then just a white screen and it freezes on ace 2.1 with AKAIO 1.7 and latest loader. Tried both Kingston and Sandisk card, same effect.




Yeah, same thing happens on the CycloDS.  Only difference is I didn't have to decrypt it.  I figure the next firmware update will fix it for the various flashcarts.


----------



## dedsnags (Jul 17, 2010)

works perfectly with akaio 1.71 on acekard 2i;  a button and playtime now   thanks


----------



## sentinelace (Jul 22, 2010)

dedsnags said:
			
		

> works perfectly with akaio 1.71 on acekard 2i;  a button and playtime now   thanks



Not for me.  I have acekard2i 1.7 firmware and get white screen.  How did you set yours up?


----------



## the_skdster (Jul 25, 2010)

sentinelace said:
			
		

> dedsnags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2nd'd
Anyone know?


----------



## playhunterzx (Aug 15, 2010)

sweany said:
			
		

> Got this to work on EDGE card on a DSL, but wont run on a AceKard2 on a DSIXL



your current version os?
i still can't play on edge 1.11......


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 15, 2010)

so is this fixed on the latest version of Wood R4?


----------

